# Sources: Heat close to deal with Wolves for Davis, Blount



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> The Miami Heat, reeling from the continued injury absence of Dwyane Wade and an 0-7 record in the preseason, are on the verge of a double boost to their depleted roster, according to NBA front-office sources Wednesday.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Heat will soon complete a trade with the Minnesota Timberwolves to acquire swingman Ricky Davis and center Mark Blount.
> 
> ...


ESPN...

Wait so Blount has a big contract too right?? Do you all think this is wroth it, will it make a big difference. Ricky Davis is an alright palyer, hes still got to prove himeslf IMO. Hes very inconsistant..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I still want Artest! :azdaja:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't believe you guys are throwing Antoine at me. He for sure gets cut.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Antoine is one year shorter than Blount, but if Antoine ever touches the floor I will be gunning for McHale.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Holy **** someone took Antoine?!?!?!! Greatest day in Miami professional sports in almost two years!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I really hate you guys. Miami is back in full effect though if this trades goes through. Ricky will do what it takes, and Blount/Zo is a damn good back-up rotation at the 5.

It's too bad though. I was aiming for 25/6/6 from Ricky this year for fantasy purposes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great trade for us. Any trade which would rid us of Toine is a trade i'm all for.

Let's just hope this goes through especially with the way this offseason has gone.

EDIT- Ira's article says the deal is done

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-heattrade102407,0,9420.story


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sun-Sentinel is reporting it as a done deal, Ricky Davis was seen talking to reporters about going to Miami and headed there today.

Also reporting that a protected 1st round pick is going their way too...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Minny just guaranteed themselves the most ping pong balls with this trade. Why else would they do this trade?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm fine with the deal ONLY if Antoine never touches the floor.







... I hate you guys.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Minny just guaranteed themselves the most ping pong balls with this trade. Why else would they do this trade?


You answered your own question. If you're going for a rebuild, go all-out: put your teams success/failure solely in the hands of the teams young core (Foye and Jefferson). If they somehow do well, it's a good sign for the future. If they do poorly (very likely), they get another major building block to add to the team.

The goal is to win the championship. It's easier to get to that goal winning 20-25 games than winning 30-35 games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd almost gaurantee that Antoine has already accepted a buy-out from Minnesota, simular to what Zo did in Toronto, and he'll give most of his money back to leave a bad lotto team to sign a small deal with a good team (Boston?).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I'm a Miami fan, but man. Why did you rob my Timberwolves?

I'm excited for Miami. Ricky is a perfect fit, and Blount should produce on the pine. The complete youth movement is good too for my Wolves.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I love it! How the hell did Riley pull this off!?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> I love it! How the hell did Riley pull this off!?


Well, different sources are reporting that we are paying for Antoine's buy-out. Financially, it's a hit on Arison's checkbook. But basketball wise, it's a home run. (EDIT) Apparently though, we can only send $2-3 mil, so it's not that bad of a hit especially since we never spent the whole MLE.

Blount is gonna be VERY VERY good off the bench for us. If anybody has been here long enough to remember the summer of 04 (before we got Shaq), this forum was desperate for Riles to sign Blount. He's bringing a great jumper for a big man, just lacks as a rebounder.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount brings Miami a one-two punch at the 4. He and Haslem should be perfect. If Miami is paying for Antoine's buy-out, my Minnesota side is happy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Blount will fit in very well. He's just as good a spot up, jump shooter as Haslem with a little more range and he'll help with guarding those taller 4's. And we also now have that 3rd scorer we desperately needed in Ricky Davis. He can also create his own shot which is also something Riles has been looking for.

But as we all know, the best news is: NO MORE TOINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Riley Is King!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm excited for the both of us.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I love this deal. Ricky is a perfect 3rd scorer for us, just the kind of guy we've been looking for for a while. And he's matured a lot as a basketball player since his Cleveland days. He'll really help out the offense (with and without Wade). Blount is not a good defender or rebounder, and has terrible hands, but he is a very good mid-range jump-shooter and will knock down all the same shots that Udonis does off the bench.

Riley comes through again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So is this confirmed. The Heat are looking good again if this goes through


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

HB said:


> So is this confirmed. The Heat are looking good again if this goes through


ESPN still says "close" and "on the verge" but (Heat beat writer) Ira Winderman is saying it's done:
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-heattrade102407,0,9420.story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Walker's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said he was put on notice Wednesday morning that a deal would happen shortly. Davis also was informed.


I think we're at the pending league approval stage right now.

Here's Ira's take on the deal
http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/10/davis-deal-make.html

And here's Israel Guttierrez take on the deal
http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/2007/10/smart-move.html

Interesting that they both like the idea of Ricky coming off the bench when Wade gets back.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a god!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:cheers:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/efgVq9qQ7vc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/efgVq9qQ7vc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

"Oh ****!"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

welcome back ricky...welcome back. he can be our spark off the bench. i remember when he was with the Heat a few years ago, i knew he was going to be a good player, but his foot injury set him back.

im so glad i wont be seeing shimmy moves in a Miami uniform.

lets see:

Davis/Walker=Miami gets better deal.

Blount/Doleac= i think this cancels out.

Minny gets Simien and pick. i say Miami got the better part of the deal for now. Minny got the better deal for the future. Simien is a good player with lots of potential. but the salmonella is slowing down his progress. he should be good to go this season. and then they get the pick, plus they get rid of Doleac and Walker soon once their contracts expire.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, Riley is god

we got rid of Walker and actually got something in return. And that thing in return is damn good and at a position of need

what a steal. Ricky Davis and Wade will own as a 1/2 scoring tandem


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Williams, Smush
Wade, Penny
Davis, Wright
Haslem, Blount
Shaq, Zo

we looking good:clap:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd almost gaurantee that Antoine has already accepted a buy-out from Minnesota, simular to what Zo did in Toronto, and he'll give most of his money back to *leave a bad lotto team to sign a small deal with a good team (Boston?).*


oh joy :dead:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Williams, Smush
> Wade, Penny
> Davis, Wright
> Haslem, Blount
> ...


we really look a little better now. what a sigh of relief. Riles pulls the trigger at the last minute.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

on Heat.com now

it has officially gone through


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd almost gaurantee that Antoine has already accepted a buy-out from Minnesota, simular to what Zo did in Toronto, and he'll give most of his money back to leave a bad lotto team to sign a small deal with a good team (Boston?).


except that's not what 'zo did...he pretended he couldn't play and threatened he would retire until he got 80 cents on his dollar so he could go get paid again and win a championship. 


sour grapes and hatred for 'zo aside...great trade for you guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> on Heat.com now
> 
> it has officially gone through


:clap:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I hope this trade doesn't mean that Wright is headed back to Siberia...

Dropping Toine for a 3rd option and a quality big man is a great move but its time for the kid to play!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

^ Yeah, Blount is gonna be nice off the bench for sure. He's really like a rich mans Doleac. We got so much better with this deal..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> I hope this trade doesn't mean that Wright is headed back to Siberia...
> 
> Dropping Toine for a 3rd option and a quality big man is a great move but its time for the kid to play!


He'll get his time to shine when before Wade comes back. Hopefully he impresses, but we're trying to win a championship here. You gotta do what you can to make the team better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> I hope this trade doesn't mean that Wright is headed back to Siberia...
> 
> Dropping Toine for a 3rd option and a quality big man is a great move but its time for the kid to play!


Ira Winderman and Israel Guttierrez like the idea of Davis coming off the bench once Wade is back. That makes some sense since Wright has always done better starting next to Wade and it would make Ricky the main scoring option off the bench when the 2nd unit comes in.

Whatever the rotation becomes, I hope we get to see a lineup of Wade, Davis, Wright, Haslem and Shaq at times.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

crimedog said:


> except that's not what 'zo did...he pretended he couldn't play and threatened he would retire until he got 80 cents on his dollar so he could go get paid again and win a championship.
> 
> 
> sour grapes and hatred for 'zo aside...great trade for you guys.


Well, that's not exactly true, but you can believe whatever you choose...Toronto knew when they traded for Zo that he intended to work on a buy-out. It saved you money that management obviously didn't want to spend if you trade Vince to NJ. Truth is, Toronto knew exactly what they were getting with Zo when they made the deal, Zo didn't shock anyone.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well, that's not exactly true, but you can believe whatever you choose...Toronto knew when they traded for Zo that he intended to work on a buy-out. It saved you money that management obviously didn't want to spend if you trade Vince to NJ. Truth is, Toronto knew exactly what they were getting with Zo when they made the deal, Zo didn't shock anyone.


How do you know? Do you have any articles or anything to reinforce that argument?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ZOMG Holy crap! I'm stunned. Such a great deal! Riles has to be one of the greatest GMs of all time, in addition to being a top 3 coach of all time. Gotta love him!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ras said:


> How do you know? Do you have any articles or anything to reinforce that argument?


1) He knows Zo.
2) That's generally what happens when former all stars get traded at a late age.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I still want Artest! :azdaja:


ditto. like the trade, but artest would be a savior pretty much


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It seems that people outside the Heat forum don't fully grasp how much Shimmy sucked. Some can't grasp that Davis is an upgrade from Walker.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I just got home to this... holy ****...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I love it! How the hell did Riley pull this off!?


Well he did get traded to MINNESOTA

lol


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow. I can actually be excited about the upcoming season now. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

So do you all think this will hurt D wright? Now he might not start, b/c i agree that i'd like to see davis come of teh bench, although its early....I hate hte fact that we gave up a first round pick!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh, Ira makes a good point that the reason we make this trade is b/c Wright clearly didnt show enough in preseason


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Poor Dorell Wright


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So help me out with this, why couldnt the Heat just buyout Antoine themselves? Why do they have to do that for the Wolves?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

HB said:


> Poor Dorell Wright


he did not earn the starting spot during preseason

he had the opportunity, and struggled. His offensive game was pretty non existent...it is known he is best playing next to Wade, but he had to show something to earn the spot, and he did not

looks like he will be one of the first swig men off the bench (with Penny also). He will have his shot, and maybe can show that when Wade comes back, he could be the starter at sf. It is possible that when Wade comes back, Ricky becomes the scoring 6th man off the bench.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

HB said:


> So help me out with this, why couldnt the Heat just buyout Antoine themselves? Why do they have to do that for the Wolves?


because then we would of been left even more shorthanded if we cut Walker and got nothing in return....

in this case, we got a good player at a position of need.... paying a couple million to help Minny buy out Walker (if we are doing that) is now worth it. Simien did nothing on this team, Blount is slightly better than Doleac and Davis is better than Walker. 

so we couldn't cut Walker by ourselves without a replacement. This deal is worth sending a couple extra Minny's way if that is what we are doing


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> So do you all think this will hurt D wright? Now he might not start, b/c i agree that i'd like to see davis come of teh bench, although its early....I hate hte fact that we gave up a first round pick!


You shouldn't. Ricky Davis is definitely worth it. We've finally got a legitimite third option! And we did it while dumping Toine and keeping JWill and Dorell. Great trade anyway you look at it. No, an AMAZING trade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HB said:


> So help me out with this, why couldnt the Heat just buyout Antoine themselves? Why do they have to do that for the Wolves?


We didn't buy him out 100%, we can only pay up to $2-3 MIL towards his buyout, so we're not costing as much money from Arison's pocket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great trade - Pat strikes again!

What a coup, hopefully Ricky meshes as well as we think he will. Second time will be different for Riley and Ricky i think. 

Also - Ricky will be on best behaviour as its a contract year...plus with JWill and Ricky coming off the books we must have A LOT of capspace (Arenas anyone? :O! - yeh its a wet dream...)


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

somehow...Pat Riley


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

This is like wow. I'm positilvly shocked. This addition is gonna be really, I mean REALLY good for us. :clap::yay::clap2:
All hail to Riley! :worthy:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

They explained the picks also.


Lottery protected in 08

Top 10 in 09

Top 6 in 10


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Israel Guttierrez new blog entry, $500,000 was the amount of money we sent to Minnesota.



> Not that Ricky and Mark Blount were necessarily in the Wolves' future plans, but they essentially got a mid-20s draft pick and half a mil from the Heat for two rotation-quality players


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Williams, Smush
> Wade, Penny
> Davis, Wright
> Haslem, Blount
> ...


You cant play Davis at the 3, he just doesnt have the size to play the 3 and he should be the off the bench player when Shaq is out. Penny is starting at the 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

John said:


> You cant play Davis at the 3, he just doesnt have the size to play the 3 and he should be the off the bench player when Shaq is out. Penny is starting at the 3.


Davis is 6-7, plenty big for a SF, I like the idea of him coming off the bench, but at the same time, who do you start at the 3 when Wade comes back?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Davis really has to start at the 3. Penny doesn't look playable, and Dorrell hasn't improved any has he?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-rickydavis102507,0,3533462.story

Riley said the Heat tried to pry Davis away from rebuilding Minnesota for six weeks until finally doing so on Wednesday, getting him and center Mark Blount for Antoine Walker, Michael Doleac, Wayne Simien, a conditional first-round draft pick and $500,000.



> "The procuring of a perimeter player who could score, who could shoot and had experience as a starter transcended all other needs, and that's why we did it," Riley said. "I think the preseason showed that we didn't have what we needed at that position even though we have players that can help us.
> 
> "Ricky is a proven scorer. He's explosive, he can get on big runs, he's a very efficient offensive player and he's really matured."


Riley said the Heat had "two or three" other possible deals it was working on in addition to Davis. He said the team would remain active in discussing additional trades.

Davis and Blount were taking their physicals during practice on Thursday and weren't available for comment. They are expected to join the team for practice on Friday.

*Riley said Davis would start at shooting guard for the Nov. 1 opener* with Dwyane Wade still recovering from offseason knee and shoulder surgery. Wade is not expected back until late November at the earliest.



> *"We will run all of the things we run for Dwyane for [Davis], so we don't have to change our offense that much," Riley said.* "We will put in a few things that he liked in Minnesota, but we will try and keep it business as usual."
> 
> *When Wade returns he and Davis, a 6-foot-7 swingman, could play the two guard spots together at times "so we can get real big and long against certain teams," Riley said.*
> 
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

As for small forward, Riley said he's still not sure who will start there, with Penny Hardaway and Dorell Wright the leading candidates. The acquisition of Davis after a lackluster camp by Wright signaled that the Heat's first-round draft pick in 2004 has yet to fulfill his promise.



> "It's my job to find a way to get him productive," Riley said of Wright. "He's a slasher and a cutter. I think we kind of have to redefine to him how we want him to play and what we expect. I think if we can just keep it real simple for him then he can get a feeling of being successful in a role."


Wright didn't express any displeasure with the deal, saying it would help the team get back to its championship level of 2005-2006.

"It's a good thing," Wright said.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riley and Walker had clashed over the player's failure to meet the Heat's rigid conditioning standards. Riley said Walker was "very professional" when told about the trade.



> "We won a championship with Antoine and he was the second-leading scorer in the [2006] Finals and he had a lot of big games," Riley said. "I know the dilemma that was out there between Antoine and myself. It was not personal.
> 
> "The need for a perimeter player was more important than anything that was going on [between Riley and Walker]. If Ricky Davis wasn't available, Antoine Walker would still be here and getting ready for the season."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good posts SD. Very interesting stuff.

It's important to note (although none of the haters or media phonies will) that Riley says that Davis wasn't a problem here. People always talk about how he was a cancer when he was with us but that is just not true. I made a post on it years ago and basically it was a case of Chris Gatling bad mouthing Riley and saying how Riley betrayed him when Chris got sent to Denver. Later on, Chris was available from Cleveland and Riley made the trade for him basically to say, "I'm sorry for the past." When Ricky Davis blew up into a 20ppg player nobody was more shocked than Riley because Gatling didn't even play for us because of injuries and we were one of the worst teams in the league and desperately could have used Ricky. It was basically Riley trading what he thought was a decent player who couldn't earn minutes and then that player blowing up. Riley affirms my suspicions here because he says that the trade back then was "a mistake." I always suspected as much.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well, that's not exactly true, but you can believe whatever you choose...Toronto knew when they traded for Zo that he intended to work on a buy-out. It saved you money that management obviously didn't want to spend if you trade Vince to NJ. Truth is, Toronto knew exactly what they were getting with Zo when they made the deal, Zo didn't shock anyone.


well you can believe that if you want to, but it's not exactly true either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> When Wade returns he and Davis, a 6-foot-7 swingman, could play the two guard spots together at times "so we can get real big and long against certain teams," Riley said.


Good. I can't wait to see Wade, Davis and Wright on the court at the same time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

With Dorell rumored at 6'10" these days that's just going to be an awesome sight to see. That's a huge, athletic, and quick lineup. I'm dying to see it in action.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

John said:


> You cant play Davis at the 3, he just doesnt have the size to play the 3 and he should be the off the bench player when Shaq is out. Penny is starting at the 3.


82 games says he plays his best basketball at SF: http://www.82games.com/0607/06MIN8C.HTM


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

crimedog said:


> well you can believe that if you want to, but it's not exactly true either.


I'll take my sources over you reading newspapers anyday...sorry if that's rude, but it's just being better informed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...w=The+Dan+Le+Batard+Show+with+Stugotz&id=3442

Funny parody song on 790 about Toine leaving


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...w=The+Dan+Le+Batard+Show+with+Stugotz&id=3442
> 
> Funny parody song on 790 about Toine leaving


Oh man, I didn't expect to laugh but when he got to the "days in the sun" part I was dying.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gotta love LeBatard's songs. Especially that "Oh Kapono" one, and the "My Kapono" one.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll take my sources over you reading newspapers anyday...sorry if that's rude, but it's just being better informed.


who are your sources? 

regardless of what you're saying, i have no respect for someone who signs a contract for multimillion dollars and then won't honor it.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Gotta love LeBatard's songs. Especially that "Oh Kapono" one, and the "My Kapono" one.



I wonder if a Star Spangled Banner parody would go over well...probably not. Pretty funny though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

crimedog said:


> I wonder if a Star Spangled Banner parody would go over well...probably not. Pretty funny though.


I'm sure it would in Canada. That's why we parody "Oh Canada" here.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgM758Gtdrc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgM758Gtdrc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> So do you all think this will hurt D wright? Now he might not start, b/c i agree that i'd like to see davis come of teh bench, *although its early....I hate hte fact that we gave up a first round pick!*


And the winner of the award given to the Heat fan with the most insight into the future goes to...Dwyane Wade. Congrats!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, i forgot how many ppl were pumped about this guy.

Ricky is still better coming off the bench. if he had a descent starting lineup, Ricky would be the main guy in the second unit.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> welcome back ricky...welcome back. he can be our spark off the bench. i remember when he was with the Heat a few years ago, i knew he was going to be a good player, but his foot injury set him back



lmao


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgM758Gtdrc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgM758Gtdrc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


As soon as I saw who that mix was about I started laughing :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, how much did Ricky turn out to disappoint

damn, this guy has so much potential and I would have been so pleased if he had just gotten the numbers he did last year

but this guy just doesnt mesh with Riley. I hope we trade him at the deadline to a team that needs him. Maybe get a pick and a young player. Take a bad contract, whatever, as long as it expires when Shaq's does. We dont need cap room until then anyway.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much - Ricky sucks. His last 10 games or so have just been abysmal.

Points: 7.8
Rebounds: 4.1
Assists: 3.1
Steals: 0.6
Blocks: 0.1
Turnovers: 2.8
Minutes: 30.4

Field Goals: 31/85 = 36%
3 Point Field Goals: 9/28 = 32%

Pretty crap numbers from your "6th man". His impact has actually been worse then the numbers suggest, as hard as that is too believe.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> lmao


obviously it sounds stupid now. i had no idea he was going to stink the moment he slipped in a Heat jersey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> obviously it sounds stupid now. i had no idea he was going to stink the moment he slipped in a Heat jersey


atleast we got Blount to hold down the fort until Barron is ready to dominate full-time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blount has actually been pretty good of late. Ive been impressed with his offensive aggressiveness. He seems to understand the offense now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And Blount is really enjoying playing on this team :laugh:

He dunks harder than Dorrel ever has :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> And Blount is really enjoying playing on this team :laugh:
> 
> He dunks harder than Dorrel ever has :biggrin:


Like I said, even before he was traded to Miami, he lived in Boca Raton in the offseason (about 50 miles North of South Beach). We're his home team, and I doubt that he'd cause any problems (other than his huge contract).


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's crazy to me that Blount has been better than Ricky


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sMaK said:


> It's crazy to me that Blount has been better than Ricky


I agree. Ricky's but up better stats, but Blount doesn't really take that many bad shots. He's like an improved Michael Doleac with less defense.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I actually really like Blount now :biggrin:

Seems like a nice guy and enjoys playing with the team but also with Wade and the other guys. And he actually understands the offence (unlike someone else from Minnesota..) and has probably been the most productive player next to Wade (whether its individually or working with Wade).

And yea he is really enjoying playing here, always encouraging the team and throwing it down hard, etc.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ricky Davis is the main reason why we suck right now. There are a variety of other factors, but Ricky's boneheaded play is at the top of the list.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sMaK said:


> Ricky Davis is the main reason why we suck right now. There are a variety of other factors, but Ricky's boneheaded play is at the top of the list.


I don't really want to trade him though. I'd be really worried that we'd improve so much that it would mess up our lottery position.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah we should start l-jack at PG and ricky at PF for the rest of the year. i think that would be fun.


----------

